# LSI Computer Power Switch



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, I bought a computer at a yard sale, evidently made by some company in Taiwan, Lucky Star International. I took the mobo out, intending to replace it with a better one, discovering too late it had a proprietary connection to the LSI mobo. 

So I put it back in, but now, I can't find the Power Switch Jumper wires. Does anyone know what LSI might have done, or if not, how I can "hotwire" the connections necessary?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

wow, i didnt notice this thread untill i had mailed you about what you said to the person wanting to swap cases, so you have mail that has no point now...


but anyway, let us know the model number on the board?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

It is apparently a P5F85 w/ Pentium MMX. 4 PCI, 4 ISA. And I know where the jumper _goes_ I'm just missing the jumper itself that should run from either the PSU or the actual switch. 

Just for kicks, I thought I'd see if if could support my AMD K6-2, but since it hasn't booted up yet, I don't know. Can any harm come from trying this?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Looks kinda like this.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, how is this..

i can't say if it will hurt, but i have many many 233 MMX2 boards sitting here, and i can stick my 300 mhz K6-2 into them, and it will boot and run at 225 mhz and still be faster than the 233 clocked up to 266.

so, it might work, the P2 and the K6-2 are alot more similar than any of the P3's and newer AMD's.

i will go and dig to see about your power switch lead...
the diagram definately helps.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, check this out, i _have_ one of those motherboards, and didnt even know it.

i need to know what type of power supply you are using.

EDIT: the board clocks to 300, and supports intel/cyrix/amd, and is auto sensing.
You can use either type of power supply, and there is no jumper to change.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here is the pdf for it.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, thanks for the manual, that will come much in handy. It basically tells me I have an AT PSU. 

But here's the thing. I know where on the mobo the wires go. I can show you an actual picture. I guess maybe it was a bit confusing, but it is the wires that supposedly come from the power switch to the mobo that are missing. You know the things that look like jumpers with wires coming out of them? There is one for hdd light, turbo light, reset switch, speaker, but I've scoured the case, and not nary a one for _power switch_...

So maybe I could hardwire it? I notice in the manual, it says that one of the pins is for Power On/Off and the other is for ground. That sounds rather simple. I just need to know which wires do what, and I can do it. I just don't know what wires do what, yet. In case that was confusing, here is a pic.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

uhh.... if you have an AT (old style) power supply, the leads to the power switch should be big, and should connect to the power supply.

the connector on the motherboard are for when you use an atx (new style) power supply only.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you should see a fat little harness coming out of the power supply, and it will have 5 wires in it, a brown, a blue, a white, a green, and a black.

they should connect to the switch with black and brown on one side, and blue and white on the other, like in this pic, if you can read the label.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Okay, well, I think I finally figured it out. it turns out that I had the Power connected the wrong way. 

So I got it up, but then there are a series of long beeps, and then when I thought that it might be the processor, I switched it back to the PI, but then It did a bunch of beeps, and then stopped, and then the next time, it didn't do anything, but the PSU fan switched on. Oh, and I smelled burnt rubber. I hope I didn't burn out my board. I've double checked all the connections, but I think maybe that's what happened.


----------

